
Text on your computer with (Android) Messages for web - andrewaylett
https://messages.android.com/
======
andrewaylett
Opened Messages and this popped up.

Unfortunately, scanning the QR code just seems to result in a spinner -- I'm
curious to know if anyone else has more success?

Edit: third time worked, seems fairly straightforward. Not sure I'll ever use
it.

